# same old problem with Sherman



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

You can't imagine how tired I am of writing to you all for help on this sorry subject. Also, I can't fathom what advice I could get that I haven't already gotten. Maybe I just want to see if Sherman's behavior is at all normal. You might well ask, why haven't you given him up already? I guess the answer is I'd have a terrible sense of failure if I gave him away, (and there are 2 people who dearly want him!) and I keep thinking maybe SOMEDAY he'll be truly housetrained.

He will be 3 years old in May 2009. I got him from a "breeder" who turned out to be running a puppy mill. I paid the going rate for him though, so I got thoroughly scammed. Anyway, he hadn't been trained at all when I picked him up at the age of 3 months. I tried to get him to go outside primarily, but used an ex pen with a puppy pad for several months. Finally at age 1 he stopped having accidents.

THEN, he had diarrhea one night all over my bed and on the floor. Ever since that night he has had at least one episode of pooping on the carpet almost every month. One night last week he pooped multiple times in two guest rooms on the carpet. Since then I've kept him in the kitchen behind a baby gate. Last night he left poop on the floor. Fortunately it isn't carpeted so it's easier to clean. I make no comment when I find his mistakes. I just scoop them up and douse the area with Nature's Miracle and hope for the best. He doesn't need to return to the spot though--he's happy to go in new places. It's always at night and he never pees indoors--it's just black poop. In the daytime he poops brown, wet poop. Sorry to be so clinical! But this is driving me nuts.

He knows he shouldn't do it because he never poops in my bedroom or the living room. He picks an out-of-the-way place--his favorite place is the basement (unfortunately carpeted). Because he really KNOWS it's wrong, I don't think I should reprimand him, but what else can I do????????

Don't say a crate because I don't want to make him any more nervous than he already is. I have one, but he's never really used it. I think blocking him off in the kitchen is the most I can do to him. He's very sensitive and the slightest thing makes him go off track. He's more like a cat in that respect, than a dog.

There's another problem that's making it even more impossible--everything outside is coated with ice and he can't find any place to pee--so far pooping is out of the question. And now it's dark. H-E-L-P!

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Carol- Sherman needs to be confined to a small area. He really does. Take him out to go right before you go to bed,giving him a chance to go. I really think a crate for Sherman is best. If you are dead set against crate training him,I would keep him confined to a small area at night. Can you shut the bedroom door at night so he can't wander? Really--if you do not find a way to really really limit his area I'm afraid he may never get housebroken. I know that sounds harsh,but I just believe it is the truth. Sherman needs a crate. He really does. There are many havanese that learn to love their crate as a secure place. I think you should at least try it.:hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carol, I truly feel your pain. But please know you should not keep a dog because not doing so would make you feel like a failure. Some relationships are just not meant to be. You should keep Sherman because you love him and can't imagine re-homing him.

That being said...I don't remember, have you ever tried giving Sherman an acceptable place to go. A pee pad in the basement? they sell scent sprays that make it attractive. 

Also, Jasper went through a phase of pooping on our bed... the vet checked him out and said this boy needs his crate. Jasper loves his crate and it solved all problems. now the door is left open...but come bed time he would much prefer his den to our bed. 

I have a hav-a-niece who was never house trained, she is a delight...but it is problem that is hard to ignore. No one would say you have not given it your all if you decide Sherman would be better in another home.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carol, bless your heart for hanging in there. I too believe that crating him is the key to his problem. However, I know that not all dogs are happy in their crate. Have you thought about using calming supplements to help him get used to a crate? Maybe if you use the spray and pills for a couple of months he'll start tolerating his crate for night rest. Here are 2 links:
https://www.petedge.com/Farnam-Comfort-Zone-Spray-with-DAP-FA37884.pro
https://www.petedge.com/Total-Pet-Health-Calming-Tablets-TP473.pro


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You probably did this long ago, but, just in case...have you had him checked by the vet? Since this started with the bad diarrhea episode, and since then you mention a difference in appearance between the night and day stools, maybe he's got something intestinal going on?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my concern is why is the evening poop one color vs the day poop? could he be eating something other than food? how often are you feeding him? could his food cause extra poop? have you talked to the vet about the diff. color poop? maybe he has an intestinal bug.

my dog HATED the crate, i would stick the crate in the kitchen and confine him to the kitchen. that way he has the option to go in his crate for comfort or not, some dogs just don't like the crate. i would for sure keep him confined to the kitchen. 

do you use a phrase when you go out to pee and poop? i say lets go potty or lets poop. i might be back to basics. 

maybe you need to take him out a few times during the night if you decide to keep him with you. also, lavender, pure lavender is very calming. my dog had major SA issues so i know all about things to help keep him calm! maybe a spray on his blanket will take the edge off. perhaps he's stressed and like humans, his stress comes out thru GI issues. try another food.

stick with it, my dog had such major SA last year i thought i was going to scream i was so stressed and sad but it all works out, he's not doing it to get back at you (my breeder said dogs don't feel emotions like anger, sometimes they pee on your bed because they are stressed, it's a stress release and your bed gives them comfort........agian, i only know my dog and my issues and i am giving you info i was given..........so, stick with it, i know he's a beautiful dog who just needs a good home and the right owner who i believe is you. don't give up.

one last thing, maybe keep things simple. confine him to the kitchen and see how that goes for a few days. then, maybe change his food over the course of 10 days. see how that goes, take baby steps,not everything at once.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't think it is strange for Sherman to have two different color poops. Cuba has the same "issue" sometimes. I think it has to do with how much water is left in the poop. If he poops shortly after he eats, it tends to be softer/lighter than when he poops after he just got up or when I just came home from work.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> But please know you should not keep a dog because not doing so would make you feel like a failure. Some relationships are just not meant to be. You should keep Sherman because you love him and can't imagine re-homing him.


I think Missy has a great point here, so I just wanted to quote it.

I think of Sherman on occasion and hope he is doing well. I am very sorry to read that you are still so frustrated with him. It has been a long road of frustration.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

To me, the runny brown poop sounds like it is diarrhea? or very loosely formed stool. The black poop indicates upper digestive bleeding. I readily admit having two dogs with SIBO and pancreatic issues causes me to very easily look at poopy / gassy events of dogs as being possible digestive issues. Still, it really does sound like digestive issues. It sounds like he is house trained 'most' of the time, so this with the fact that he has runny or black stools is suggestive of health issues to me. 

If he is bleeding in the upper GI tract, then it may be that is causing his stomach to hurt. In turn, it might be that he was upstairs when needing to go, but hurting in his stomach may have kept him from finding you (I am assuming he finds you most of the time to go potty). Just an fyi, my girl dog that has severe stomach pains will occassionally hurt so bad that she won't walk up steps or jump up on things. This is likely a stretch, and only an outside possiblity, but since I was writing, I thought I would throw it in, anyway. : )

Now, it probably isn't anything as serious as my guys have, but it might be a bug or virus or even a parasite that's hanging around. I would take a small sample of the black poop into the vet and have them check for occult blood and tell your vet what you are finding. Go ahead and do a fecal while you're at it. If he does prescribe antibiotics, then make sure and give them with a full meal and follow two hours later with a probiotic. Continue the probiotic for several months afterwards (and continue once or twice a week for life for good measure).

Anyway, rule out health issues since it's only occasional events. I have struggled with my guys health issues for years. I have learned as I went, very slowly......but what I have needed to learn wasn't anything I could possibly have known about it advance. Gee, that sure would have made things easier.....if I had known then what I have since learned. But life doesn't work this way sometimes. It doesn't mean I am a failure.....what it does mean is that I love my guys, and I keep working on the issues. It wouldn't mean you are a failure if you did decide to re-home your dog to someone you know would really love it and take care of him, and understand the issues he is having. But, it really also doesn't mean you are a failure b/c the housetraining isn't accomplished yet....even if it does turn out to not be health issues, but just housetraining. You aren't a failure at this b/c you are still trying and searching and looking for answers and solutions. And dogs are like people....very individualistic. Every dog is different. Repeat after me....Every dog is different. Just like people. I know it's frustrating, but... things could be much worse. Thinking about in that light might help you keep your frustration levels down the next time the poops on the floor. :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish I had some additional advice for you, but I don't. I can so feel your pain though since I have ongoing issues with Milo with peeing/marking in the house. I too sometimes feel as if I can't stand it any more but the thought of him not being in my life is worse, so . . .

I have to agree with the group though. You should only keep him (especially if you have really good options for his rehoming) if you want him in your life. Otherwise it's a little like staying in a bad marriage. 

I've got fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Carol,

I really don't have a lot to add but I am sorry you are still having problems.

We are having ice and DH went out and scraped off two areas for Sissy so she
can go potty. Poor thing was holding it and we finally just started clearing her
places to go potty. She poops and pees in separate areas so we cleaned off
two places.

Switch scents from Natures Miracle to something else that might help to change
the scent.


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you guys! Such good advice...I've been in a bad marriage--no matter what Sherman does, it couldn't be as bad as that! If I gave him away I'd be broken-hearted. I just couldn't do it, no matter what. But I'm intrigued by the suggestions about a vet checkup. I think there might be something to that. The poop he does on the floor just looks so different from what he does outside. I just assumed he was "marking" inside, since the problem escalated when we moved here last spring. I'll call the vet tomorrow. 
Thank you again--I'd be lost without you guys.
Carol


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

pjewel, how old is Milo? I'm interested in hearing about other Havanese dogs who aren't perfectly housebroken. Might make me feel better! Thanks, Carol


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Carol, I'm sorry to hear what you're going through. I just found out last week that the breeder I bought Marble from misrepresented herself and is actually a commercial puppy mill. I don't think it was one of the worst, because I dug up the inspection records, but I do know he wasn't socialized or played with as she claimed to do. He has been a huge challenge. He's been very insecure, still has separation anxiety at 2, he still has accidents and can't socialize well with other dogs or people. But, I, like you, am not giving up. I love this little guy dearly, and I can tell how much you love yours. You have been so patient, and that is why he needs you. Anyways, Marble still has accidents at 2. He will leak urine when he's excited (upon our arrival home if we're gone more than an hour, I always expect some leakage). He also leaks when he's scared. We had a huge diarrhea problem for months, did all the tests and finally got him on a hypoallergenic diet from the vet (Prescription Science Diet). That has helped tremendously with accidents. When they're feeling sick, it's so much harder for them to hold it. He will, perhaps once every couple of months, go poop in the house by the door. This happens if someone doesn't take him out often enough. I actually take him out about 4 times a day, because I know he'll have accidents if I don't. I have had him checked by the vet, and she said he's fine. In terms of the crate, those were good suggestions. Is is possible to let him sleep in his crate right by you or someone else? Marble sleeps in his crate next to one of my kids. I started off by giving him his favorite treat each time he went in. Now he gets excited when I say "go to bed" because he knows his treat is coming. As long as he's with one of my kids, he's fine. I am sorry you're going through this. Hang in there!
Gina


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Seems to me you really need to start at the beginning. Lot of good advice so far but I’d like to add a couple of things. 

1. What food are you feeding him and how much? Could be the food doesn’t agree with him and or you are feeding him too much.
2. Does he get a lot of treats during the day? You may want to cut some out.
3. At what hour is his last meal? My guys get their dinner at 6pm and at 9pm I take them out for a final time to clear out their system. They go out 3 times a day on a schedule. Morning, afternoon and evening. Do you take him out on a schedule? First thing in the morning grab him and take him outside. Make sure you have a treat with you at all times. Take him for a walk and as soon as he goes potty, praise the hell out of him and give him a treat. Do this every single time. Try to use a key word such as “go potty”. When he goes say “good potty”. Give him the treat.
4. Since he is not properly housebroken, you should be keeping your eye out on him at all times. He definitely shouldn’t be allowed to roam the house where he could go potty.
5. If he is doing this at night while you are sleeping, you need to crate him. Either that or suffer for a week and try to stay somewhat awake. During the night, if you feel him getting up, get up as well and watch what he does. If it looks like he’s going to go potty, grab him and go outside…with a treat. You need to be consistent. As well, if he does go inside, take him to the poop and show him and say “bad boy” in a firm tone. You don’t need to yell at him or anything else. Just allow him to hear the dismay in your voice. Then when he goes outside and you praise him, he’ll quickly pick up on the difference in your voice.

The main thing is being consistent. Even though my guys are trained, I still am very consistent on our schedule. I still keep an eye out on them when they try to disappear in the home. No matter how well they are trained, in the end they are still dogs (hard to believe I know).

Good Luck


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree on scooping/clearing an area in your grass so he has somewhere to go. Also, I would ONLY give him treats after he goes poddy or poop outside. Make a HUGE deal about how good he is when he goes outside, and reward him with a treat right away. Also, leave a puppy pad in the corner, in case he can't get your attention to get outside. Miley just turned 1, and we still have a puppy pad in the corner for her. There are times when she can't get our attention, and then she goes on her puppy pad. We still have her mostly confined to the dining room & kitchen (tile), but she gets to come into the living room when we're there to keep an eye on her. I would guess by this summer, the gates will come down if she continues to do well. But I want to make sure she has it figured out before she ruins my carpet! I feel your frustration...our first dog didn't do very well, and it was because we didn't properly train him. This board has been SO helpful and I'm so glad I found it! Good luck and keep us updated on Sherman's progess.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carole - I was so sorry to read the thread title - yet again!! You poor thing. Maybe it just "is the best Sherman can do" 
Another thought I had was, why not just keep him in belly band or panties? T


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carol, I'm sorry about the frustrations and heart ache you are going through. Sherman is no doubt unhappy about some of this too.

Daniel wrote: *"4. Since he is not properly housebroken, you should be keeping your eye out on him at all times. He definitely shouldn't be allowed to roam the house where he could go potty.
5. If he is doing this at night while you are sleeping, you need to crate him. Either that or suffer for a week and try to stay somewhat awake. During the night, if you feel him getting up, get up as well and watch what he does. If it looks like he's going to go potty, grab him and go outside&#8230;with a treat. You need to be consistent."*

I agree with much of what has been said already and with what Daniel said, above. It means going back to basics, as when Sherman was a pup, but that's o.k. It won't last forever and will hopefully teach him all the right things once and for all.

We had a gate across our kitchen for over a year before allowing the dogs anywhere else in the house, unsupervised. Now, they are both 2 1/2 yrs. old, and we still keep doors closed. Bedrooms are off limits, the basement especially, as one or the other will STILL pee down there if given half a chance. Thankfully, it's not carpeted! We also STILL have a baby gate across some of our stairs. We have a 4-level split, and we mostly 'live' in the top two floors, but when we go dnstrs. to watch t.v., hang out in the den, or whatever, then the gate stays open so the dogs join us. It used to be we had to gate every room we were in with them, just so we could keep our eye on them. And rugs? Forgetaboutit ! We don't have any down anymore.

Try keeping Sherman tethered to you by a leash. Not too long a leash. You want to have him right by you, keeping an eye out for the slightest signal that might need to pee or poop. Immediately scoop him up, go outside and say whatever command you choose, then reward like crazy. Tethering is a pain in the butt, but it really works!

Unfortunately, you really are going to have to find a cleared space in the yard, maybe really close by the door you use to get out there. Our two go on the deck in the winter and sometimes, I let them out in the yard through a dnstrs. patio door, but the deck does have to be cleared a little bit so they don't come back inside with snowballs the size of grapefruits! I suggest you go out there with Sherman each and every time for a little while. I know, no fun... but it may help him feel it's o.k. to be out there.

Ricky and Sammy will be 3 this coming summer and yes, we still watch out for the occasional pee in the house. We still keep doors closed and a gate across one set of stairs. When we visit other homes, they almost ALWAYS :frusty: do a pee and/or a poop somewhere so we try to be even more vigilant there. But, we've had a 4 yr-old Jack Russell and a 3 yr. old English Setter and THEY also pee and poop when they visit US, so ........ it's not just a Hav thing. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sherman said:


> pjewel, how old is Milo? I'm interested in hearing about other Havanese dogs who aren't perfectly housebroken. Might make me feel better! Thanks, Carol


Carol,

Milo will be two February 23rd. He goes along fine for weeks at a time and then something triggers him to start going in the house again. I really have no patience for it any more and find myself screaming at the poor little thing and putting him in the crate (which is never used any more), hoping he'll get it. I truly love him but there are days when I fantasize about letting him go.

Bailey on the other hand was trained so fast that he was reliable at only a few months old. But then again, they're different in so many ways. From the start Bailey loved to be bathed and groomed. Milo runs away when he recognizes it's time. The other major difference is that I got Bailey at just shy of 9 weeks old and Milo at 5 1/2 months old. He had already developed bad habits. If I were to ever get another, I'd only get a baby that I could train from the start.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carol,
I'm sorry you are still having these issues with Sherman but it sounds like you really love him. 
Get him checked by a vet to be sure there isn't anything going on with him health wise but after that, maybe it's time to simply love him for what and who he is so that you can let your stress go. 

Give him every chance to be successful by limiting his ability to roam around your house, and take him out often, but if it's only once a month that he has an accident, is spending a few minutes picking up after him worth the rest of the time you are with him? Maybe if you let your stress and worry over the situation go, that calm will extend to Sherman and maybe, just maybe, he'll catch on. 

I've heard that there are small dogs who cannot be completely house trained. Perhaps Sherman is one of those. He is adorable. Can you share some photos of him?


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

This is the kennel/crate we use for Sophie. She sleeps in it at night in our room and we also use it in the car. We also leave it open in her pen that is set up in the kitchen during the day when we are gone. She never pees or poops in her pen or her crate. Just last week we decided to emancipate her from the kitchen and have given her free roaming of the first floor while we are gone. So far so good! The kids come home from school at 3:20 and take her out to pee/poop. It took a while with stops and starts but she got there.

My husband also cleared space in the snow for her to do her business...it helped a lot!

Good luck!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

To both Carols, you are not alone. No sooner than I posted yesterday on this thread, Marble had yet another accident. It had only be 3 1/2 hours since he had gone out to the bathroom, but we were playing chase with his favorite toy, and he lost control of his bladder while running. GRRRR. I have to remember to take him out before we play. Since he's 2, I plan on asking my vet next month again about this, but for now I just take him out a lot. Good luck.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my last thoughts, have you taken his poop in to be tested for parasites,etc.

my DH nailed it on the head, all your hard work now will give you the satisfaction of knowing you have given your pup an amazing quality of life filled with lots of love. don't give up!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carol, please let us know what the Vet finds out or not.


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Breakthrough! I finally found a little grass that wasn't covered by ICE this morning and poor Sherman pooped outside for the first time in 3 days. Last night he was in the kitchen again with his puppy pad in the same place where he pooped the night before but he didn't use it. That meant he hadn't pooped in 24 hours. So he and I were quite relieved this morning. He went to the vet yesterday with a poop sample. They said they wouldn't call unless it was positive for parasites. The vet didn't think it the sample had any occult blood in it--and she pulled out some poop that was a different color and included it in the test. So all the bases are covered.
Meanwhile, I got Sherman's old crate out of the basement, washed it thoroughly, dried it and put the soft liner in it. It's also got long underwear that I used yesterday and an old smelly soft toy. He's going in there tonight with a piece of steak. It's at the foot of my bed and while he's in there he can hear the stereo purring of the 2 cats who sleep with me. Case closed, I hope. Thanks again for all the messages. I truly would be "walking the dog homeless" without you guys.
Carol


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

So glad your boy got some relief!! Great idea to put an article of clothing in the crate that has your smell on it, it will comfort him.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Good for you for getting him back in the crate at night- but I would probably skip the steak- feeding him late at night might result in him having to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night! 
You should pull up his water around 7pm and don't feed him anything after dinner. Please be patient with him as he will probably protest the crate for the first few nights. But trust me...it WILL be worth it in the end when he is sleeping in the crate every night and not going to the bathroom in the house.
We dog sat for a 4 yeard old dog for 3 weeks before Christmas. This dog absolutley ruled her roost at her home. When she was here, she was peeing in my house, fighting with my dogs and didn't sleep in a crate. I had 2 nights of very little sleep. She finally slept thru the night. I started crating her during the day if she didn't potty when I took her outside. After 15 hours of not going potty, it finally clicked with her. I started the nothing-in-life-is-free with her, and she "earned" her food and privledges. I kept her on a leash when my other dogs were around. I didn't allow her up on the couch- I definately was the alpha around her. When she finally went home, her owner could not believe the difference!
You MUST be consistant with him and the crate and I promise you it will pay off! He may be a dog that you have to be VERY consistant with. It seems like once you let your guard down and get lazy, he will take advantage of that! 
Best of luck!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I really t hink the puppy pad is sending him mixed signals. It's OK inside, but not everywhere.

Schedule and confinement are the keys. If you don't feel good about a crate, use an exercise pen that gives him about 4-5 square feet of space.








Place it in the kitchen and don;t let him roam!!! The advise on food scheduling is very important and he should not be out of your sight!

He doesn't know it's bad to go in the house, he only knows you don't like certain places, so he tries to go somewhere else, that you won't mind. You must catch him in the act and react, "NO,NO, BAD. Potty outside" and run him out to finish. That's what needs to happen.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i agree with the pee pee pads and mixed messages. i have spent hours digging spots for our dog, i know how tough it is with all the snow and cold. they just need to smell. and i agree, don't feed him late at night. feeding same time every day 2x a day will hopefullly generate good poops at the same time 2x a day. keep us posted.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We had several gates and are now down to one and Scooter is almost a year old. He has free run of the main floor of the house when we're home but the stairs are gated. Only goes upstairs with one of us and is only in the bedroom we're in. We bring him in the basement but same thing, has to be where we are. All of DH's computers are down there and if he chewed one wire I'd be in BIG trouble! (Notice I said "I", not Scooter!) LOL He's in his crate in our bedroom to sleep at night. 

Having a puppy is hard work, unfortunately people don't talk enough about the work involved and only show off little, cute balls of fluff. Just like having a new baby, it's lots of work, very frustrating at times, but also quite rewarding. I think you've gotten great advice here and truly hope it works for you.

After suffering through a bad marriage it would be wonderful if Sherman brought some joy to your life! Peace to you as you struggle through a tough time. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi again, good news, the vet didn't call today so that means Sherman's poop tested negative for parasites. She said yesterday while we were there that she thought Sherman's problems were "behavioral." I agree! When I get all ready for bed I'm going to get him and put him in the crate that's at the foot of my bed. He's only spent a couple of hours in a crate in his whole 2 1/2 life, but he never has complained before. I'll skip the piece of steak but give him a few pieces of dry cat food that he craves. Then I'll ignore him until morning. I'm going to keep doing that until I'm sure he has forgotten about pooping on carpet. It might be until I can afford to rip it all up and put something solid down instead. There are too many good smells hidden in the rugs.
Thanks for all the concerned responses I've gotten. It makes me feel so much better to find out lots of Hav owners are going through even worse things. That's a rotten thing to say, I know, and I hope everybody has a breakthrough like mine.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

You go girl! And PLEASE don't get frustrated if the first few nights (couple of weeks) he's going to freak out. Stay firm and maybe move the crate next to your head on a night stand or so. Best of luck! Keep us updated about your night.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You have a great attitude Carol! Hang in there.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

A couple things you should know. Our Papillon Monarch wasn't house broken till after he was three. There was the occasional accident, drove us nuts! Not once did we think of getting rid of him. He was carted, never did the poo in there. But he was not a fan of it. We had an open plan, he got the hall, kitchen, and living room. Gating all other doorways. We had Monarch for many years with the occasional accident before we placed him with his new home. Finding 1/2 the time it was a left over from when he pooed outside. Just got caught in his hair and finally dropped. Colored black. Monarch and his sister couldn't handle having a baby in the house. KC tried to bite my new baby and left us shortly after the incident. Monarch was fine till Logan was mobile (at 5 months he was cruising around things) he started getting depressed madly. Not eating, just sitting on our high bed, by the time Logan was 11 months he was climbing up to the bed. It was either my baby or my dog...It was what was best for Monarch as kids don't mix with papillons, and he is happier. It still kills, having to place him to a suitable home as now he is in his twilight years. We are just waiting for the call to say someday he will be gone. Funny thing is, I know he remembers us and the years we loved him from within our home and not from a far, he walks past our IL's, and runs up to the door, greets them ect. He is happy, healthy and safe. As an owner, that is all I could ask for my pet. Moral of the story...hang in there. Love. Consistency. 

And Nature's Miracle, or Kid's and Pet's can be used in a carpet cleaner...We mastered that little jewel with Monarch!

:Grouphug:


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Success so far. Just wanted to let you all know I put Sherman in his crate only one night. It's there for him to see still though and he's been very good ever since that night. I make sure he's pooped in the afternoon or at night, then I leave him where he wants to be for the night. I'm waiting for the day that he refuses to poop outside in the p.m. Then he'll go back in the crate because I can't take a chance. We're going to Virginia to see the grandchildren tomorrow. He'll love it because it won't be so cold.
Thanks again everybody!
Carol


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Whatever works best for you and Sherman! Have fun in VA (I'm about 10 min. from the border) and thanks for the update.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It sounds like you have a plan, and it is working. I am so glad to hear that!!
Keep up the good work Sherman!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carol,

Is there any way you can put a light outside (or bright/spot light) I had that issue with Gucci too (partially me, I have night-blindness), I had my husband change the back light (which was just a regular lightbulb) and he put a big spotlight back there and it LIGHTS up the WHOLE backyard, lol Perhaps a bit too much...but we both can see better! Maybe just adding some lighting would make him feel better about going outside at night.


----------

